# Verducci's latest masterpiece in ForbesLife Magazine



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

As many of you know, Jack Verducci has been working the last few years on an incredible 2,200 square foot indoor layout in New York. Well, in this month's ForbesLife magazine there is a nice article about this fantastic layout. Here is a link to the online version of the article: *John Scully's $400,000 Playground* . About a month or so ago, I was able to LASER cut and assemble the Hoboken Station out of acrylic for Jack so that he could add the detailing. Unfortunately, I'm no longer a first class member so I can't easily post a photo. 

Joe, if you see this, shoot me an email and I'll send you the photo of Jack and me with the assembled station.

Russ Miller


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats an incredible layout. I hope more photos and details will make it to the forum.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ thanks for posting . Hope someone can post a video. More great work by Jack.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a screen scrape from the Forbes article. 1/32nd scale, 2,200 sq ft.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow thats a seriously cool layout, but why do keep expecting to see Lex Luthor standing in the background?









One of my maxims is "Never underestimate what can be accomplished if you throw enough cash at it."


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is the link for the website for the railroad... Of course it has its own dedicated website! *Lackawanna Railroad*
Russ


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Incredible!!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy Moly! I knew Jack was working on that layout, but this is amazing. As are the other many layouts he has built, including the Rio Grand-style indoor layout he did for a guy in Buffalo. I have pictures. BTW, I'll send you an email.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder how big a crew it took to build that layout?


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

If ya want to think big, ya gotta have plenty of material, which is why Jack Verducci spends a lot of time with Russ Miller at TAP Plastics. Here's the dynamic duo with John Scully's Hoboken terminal.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous.... Just fabulous....


----------

